# Bleeding Ears



## Choisauce87 (Jan 18, 2017)

Does anyone else have this issue in the cold weather?
We live in Chicago and the winters are really tough on my pittie's ears. 
When we're walking outside he shakes off a lot and very forcefully so much so that the tips of his ears crack and bleed. I put on ointment every day, twice a day, but with the cold weather they just don't seem to be getting better. 

I personally have no desire to crop my boy's ears. 
Anyone have anything that has worked for them? :woof:


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Sounds like an ear infection to me. I would suggest getting him to the vet ASAP to have his ears checked. The infection can cause the shaking of the head which can lead to a hematoma.
Fun weather we're having eh, calling for continued cold and an additional 8" on top of what we have frozen on the ground already.

Joe


----------



## Choisauce87 (Jan 18, 2017)

Hey Joe,

Thanks for the reply.
He only does this when he's outside and when it's cold.
So I don't think that it is an ear infection. 

The snow was fun at first! Excited for it to all be over now.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Try a little mushers secret on his ears. Only on the tips where you are having issues. It's a wax based salve used on sled dog paws in Alaska. I use it myself here in FL for hot sand on beach days. It's pretty versatile and I think it would help soften his ear tips and probably keep them from cracking.


----------



## Choisauce87 (Jan 18, 2017)

I love Musher's Secret! I use it on his paws.
I have tried it only once or twice for his ear tips. 
Maybe I will switch to it completely because the ointment doesn't seem to be doing the trick.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

What kind of ointment are you using? Organic Coconut oil is a good topical as well. It has a natural antibacterial property and is also an amazing moisturizer. I like the mushers secret because it stays on longer.


----------



## Choisauce87 (Jan 18, 2017)

I was just using Quadritop that I got from the vet.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

That's just an antibiotic ointment. It won't help protect them. Which is probably why it's still an issue. Give the Mushers Secret a try and see if it helps protect them a bit.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

are the ears bleeding because the are dry and cracked?
or is there blood coming from the inner ear?

once you get the cracked skin to heal with Musher's or Bag Balm, you can prevent the issue with a hat









i use a hood sleeve like this









or if you prefer...


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

:rofl::goodpost::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Stop it man, you're killin" me!!!


----------



## Choisauce87 (Jan 18, 2017)

Those are so good haha! I was using the Quadritop in hopes to help it heal. 
I've been using the Musher's Secret and it is slowly getting better.
Jo- the tips have been bleeding due to dry and cracking. 
I also caved in and bought a snood hoping to quicken the healing process!
Thanks for all your input/help!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Great pic Choisauce! your boy's all set for those Chi-Town winters now.

Joe


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

jttar said:


> :rofl::goodpost::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Stop it man, you're killin" me!!!


i know that last one is a crack up.
but seriously, how awesome does that dog look? any idea on that breed? most mountain dogs i know have thicker fur. but that guy looks like he knows every trail on that mountain.


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

JoKealoha said:


> i know that last one is a crack up.
> but seriously, how awesome does that dog look? any idea on that breed? most mountain dogs i know have thicker fur. but that guy looks like he knows every trail on that mountain.


Central Asian shepherd or Central Asian ovcharka or what ever they call them, they are big dogs

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Thunder01 (Nov 15, 2017)

Or they are called Alabai I think 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

i've heard of the ovcharka. it's basically a bear-dog. lol
need to look up the alabai. interesting to me. thanks!


----------

